# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Khuyến mãi Vietnam Airlines

## pv_fidi

Chươnng trình khuyến mãi của Vietnam Airlines cho chặng hành trình từ Hà Nội/TP. Hồ Chí Minh đến London với bảng giá và điều kiện như sau:
•	Gía vé: 599 USD/vé khứ hồi (Giá vé đã bao gồm các loại thuế và phụ phí xăng dầu.)
•	Hạng ghế: Phổ Thông (Economy Class)
•	Thời gian xuất vé: 15/09/2011 – 15/10/2011
•	Thời gian khởi hành:  từ ngày 08/12/2011 và toàn bộ hành trình kết thúc trước/vào ngày 31/12/2011
•	Thời gian dừng tối đa: 1 tháng
•	Thay đổi đặt chỗ/hành trình: không được phép
•	Gia hạn vé, hoàn vé: không được phép
•	Đặt chỗ, xuất vé: Vé phải được xuất trong vòng 24h sau khi có chỗ


Chươnng trình khuyến mãi của Vietnam Airlines với tiêu đề Sản phẩm du lịch. Khi đó, khách hàng phải mua tối thiểu 3 chặng bay và tối đa 5 chặng bay nội địa Việt Nam (không tính chặng mặt đất). Một thành phố không được xuất hiện quá hai lần trong cùng một hành trình.
Giá vé và Điều kiện:
3 chặng bay	4.500.000 VND
4 chặng bay	5.700.000 VND
5 chặng bay	6.900.000 VND
Thời gian xuất vé	25/08/2011-31/12/2011
Thời gian khởi hành	05/09/2011-31/12/2011
Hoàn vé	Không được phép
Thay đổi đặt chỗ	Được phép  miễn phí

Đổi hành trình	Không được phép
Hệ số cộng dặm GLP	Không cộng dặm

Lưu ý:
•	Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí.
•	Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.


Liên hệ:
* VĂN PHÒNG CHÍNH: 
Địa chỉ: 127 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (+84-8) 3914 1414 - ext: 360
Fax: (+84-8) 3914 1363
Website : Phòng Vé Máy Bay Fiditour
email: admin@airtravel.vn

* HỆ THỐNG CHI NHÁNH:
* FIDITOUR HÀNG XANH
Địa chỉ: 271 Xô Viết Nghệ Tỉnh, Quận Bình Thạnh, TP. HCM
Điện thoại: (+84-8) 3899 6243
Fax: (+84-8) 3511 5779 
* FIDITOUR CHỢ LỚN
Địa chỉ: 385 Hồng Bàng, P14, Quận 5, TP. HCM
Điện thoại: (+84-8) 3855 6342
Fax: (+84-8) 3859 4209
* FIDITOUR HÀ NỘI
Địa chỉ: 34 Phan Chu Trinh, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84-4) 3943 4933
Fax: (+84-4) 3943 4932
email: admin@airtravel.vn
* FIDITOUR ĐÀ NẴNG
Địa chỉ: 47B Lê Duẩn, Phường Hải Châu 1, Quận Hải Châu, TP. Đà Nẵng
Điện thoại: (+84-511) 625 3033
Fax: (+84-511) 625 3034 
* FIDITOUR CẦN THƠ
Địa chỉ: 71 Võ Văn Tần, Phường Tân An, Quận Ninh Kiều, TP Cần Thơ
Điện thoại: 0710.3818388 - 0710.3818399
Fax: 0710.3818867

----------

